# Reslult set Problem



## Disrupt3D (4. Dez 2007)

Hi,
Habe via JDBC Treiber ein Programm gebastelt welches auf eine Datenbank zugreift, es funktionieren schon viele Methoden und bei dieser, bei der es eigendlich nichts anderes ist, gibt es eine Exception wenn ich das stmt.execute auf das Result set belegen will



```
rs = stmt.execute("SELECT maxtage FROM khdb WHERE name='"+name+"' AND vorname='"+vorname+"'");
```


C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Disrupt3D\Krankenhausdb\src\krankenhausdb\db.java:139: incompatible types
found   : boolean
required: java.sql.ResultSet
            rs = stmt.execute("SELECT maxtage FROM khdb WHERE name='"+name+"' AND vorname='"+vorname+"'");
1 error
BUILD FAILED (total time: 0 seconds)



es kommt kein Boolscher wert raus habe es auf mysql console getestet, verstehe ich nicht, hat jemand eine idee?


----------



## The_S (4. Dez 2007)

executeQuery anstelle von execute


----------



## Guest (4. Dez 2007)

uff ich idiot  danke


----------

